# Frogday Pickups!



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Hey guys,

So I haven't seen an official thread for this so I thought I would start one. Here is most of what I picked up at Frogday. I got this trio of 1 month old Nominal Imitators (old line) from Chris, and these awesome broms from Phil. I got other supplies too, but they are not picture worthy haha. Post pictures of what you got too 


















































































Thanks for looking,
Chris


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I really like the shape, size and color of the last brom! Do you know the name of it?


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

nice pickups you got there


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

phender said:


> I really like the shape, size and color of the last brom! Do you know the name of it?


I'm horrible with the names of plants, I just buy what I think looks cool haha. I'm not sure what it is, maybe someone knows what broms I got and can help you out...?

-Chris


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I could only get a few photo of my frogs. Could only shot the Bakhuis' and on of my super blues. I ended up getting everything in my sig. They are all about 2-3 months so they got a lot of growing to do. They are a bit camera shy but are emboldening by the minute. 
I need to be a good Dad and get a new camera lens. The one I have, can't get close enough.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Nice pickups  I still need to get me some Bakhuis  I love the look of that super blue. Sweet frogs.

-Chris


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

*Lorenzo*








*New River*








*BYH*








*Citronella*


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

I was hoping you'd post your haul! Sweet pictures man, now get them breeding! Especially those new rivers haha.


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

Picked up these two, they are awesome!


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Sweet Basti's! I'm just starting to get into the smaller frogs, but I don't have any egg feeders just yet.

-Chris


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Are those bastis? They look like Rabolo (sp?) to me.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

fleshfrombone said:


> Are those bastis? They look like Rabolo (sp?) to me.


I've seen bastis that look similar to this before, but you could be right. I'm just getting into the little frogs so sorry for assuming what they were  Are they bastis or am I wrong haha?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Those are definitely bastis


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

those don't look anything close to robalos, totally different colors.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

M_Rybecky said:


> Picked up these two, they are awesome!


They look awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

I picked up three _D. Ventrimaculatus_ from Megan (M Rybecky). They went through airport security with my carry on with no problem. Here is also a picture of their tank. I bought some broms to add to their tank while I was there as well but you get the idea.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

ChrisK said:


> Those are definitely bastis


Cool



bshmerlie said:


> I picked up three _D. Ventrimaculatus_ from Megan (M Rybecky). They went through airport security with my carry on with no problem. Here is also a picture of their tank. I bought some broms to add to their tank while I was there as well but you get the idea.


Cool frog, and your viv is sweet. The tank has great depth, well done. Nice job getting them through security  i'm sure that was fun haha

-Chris


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

phender said:


> I really like the shape, size and color of the last brom! Do you know the name of it?


Neo Fireball...can see them on my website


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

Remember security is there to make sure nothing is a safety risk. I think you're safe traveling with your frogs as long as you dont label them poison dart frogs.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Here is my only frog I got...a female Bri- Bri




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

I'll take some pictures soon. Ended up with 4 Santa Isabel Anthonyi, 4 sub adult Matecho tincs, 3 Black Eyed tree frogs, and 2 Hyloxolus Azureiventris (sp?). Everything is doing great. The tincs are settling in like tincs often do, by trying to find the highest points of the tank and fall to their death lol Every time I buy new tincs they do that. It's really weird. They're fine though and eating great. I'm guessing matechos seem like a hyper tinc.


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

fleshfrombone said:


> Are those bastis? They look like Rabolo (sp?) to me.


yes, they are Bastis.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Haha, nice Julio, Oz can be convincing, eh? 

I'm in love with my new pickups, esp. the 2.2 group of pepperi, proven zaps and M. bernhardi. The Bjs and the others arent bad either! Turns out the escudo I traded for are a 1.1. 

Blue Jeans, Brent Brock line.


















Highland auratus









Male escudo









Blue form of Mantella pulchra









A. pepperi









Mantella bernhardi


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah he managed to twist my arm. 

I love those bjs and pepperi you picked up, i was so tempted.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

The pepperi are wicked. I really wanted to avoid getting more but I picked out the largest, nicest looking females and two of the best colored males. When you can handpick a sexed group, cant beat that. Plus, traded most of the expense, so yeah, score!


----------



## Logqan (Sep 24, 2008)

Love the mantellas Ray,
Glad to see someone has bernhardi and same goes for the blue pulchra. I was starting to think I wouldn't ever see either.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

rcteem said:


> Neo Fireball...can see them on my website


Looks too purple, too broad and compact to be fireball. A lot of broms are very similar, I'm not sure how you can tell for sure without a tag.

BTW, I couldn't find any fireballs on your website.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Logqan said:


> Love the mantellas Ray,
> Glad to see someone has bernhardi and same goes for the blue pulchra. I was starting to think I wouldn't ever see either.


Don't worry, give me a season or two and I should have plenty of offspring.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

phender said:


> Looks too purple, too broad and compact to be fireball. A lot of broms are very similar, I'm not sure how you can tell for sure without a tag.
> 
> BTW, I couldn't find any fireballs on your website.


They were pinkish in person


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zorloc (Apr 6, 2011)

Julio
What exactly are thoes?
I have an Idea but wanted confrimation.
I love em!!!!!!


----------



## Dart Frog (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice frogs!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Zorloc said:


> Julio
> What exactly are thoes?
> I have an Idea but wanted confrimation.
> I love em!!!!!!


Striped Retics


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

No images...but came back with some E. anthonyi "Rio Saladillo" froglets. Would like to have picked up some yellow truncatus as well, but I purposefully restricted my available tank space before I left in order to prevent coming back with too much.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

So my Blues are starting to come out to say "Hi" 








They look totally different to me. Got them from Adam Butt.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

stemcellular said:


> ... Turns out the escudo I traded for are a 1.1.
> ...


You're welcome


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

well i could not attend as it was across the country HOWEVER!! i still took advantage of understory being in the states and paid for 4 frogs  will get better pics later(was more concerned about getting them in a warm tank and out of the cold rain)


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Well I didn't exactly pick these guys up at Frogday, but I did acquire them from a trade because of Frogday. I got a trio of Banded Intermedius delivered to me this morning. I was only able to capture one on photo for now haha.



















-Chris


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

phender said:


> Looks too purple, too broad and compact to be fireball. A lot of broms are very similar, I'm not sure how you can tell for sure without a tag.
> 
> BTW, I couldn't find any fireballs on your website.


You might try looking into Neo. Superball x pauciflora. More than likely what it was if that color is accurate.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Frogtofall said:


> You might try looking into Neo. Superball x pauciflora. More than likely what it was if that color is accurate.


I'm starting to realize that most neo hybrids with either pauciflora or chlorosticta as a parent tend to appeal to me. If it has both, then even better.


----------

